# Backordered Parts



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I was told today the supply house is having to wait for the 1/2" grohe ceramic cartridges. 45-882-000 and 45-883-000.

A couple months ago there were some pvc fittings I couldnt get.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I ish you not 3” universal flappers were nowhere to be found today. 3 supply houses all out of stock. Had to drive across town and grab a co workers last one. The shop only stocks 2”🙄


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yep, Riobel cartridges are hard to come by right now..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Yep, Riobel cartridges are hard to come by right now..


Some models from another brand will fit too.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Only 12x 60 gallon water heaters at my supplier and they'll be out by friday and don't know when they'll have another batch. I decided to purchase one and to keep the one in the garage for another job.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I hear Rheem bypass valves are a real B***h to find right now too...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The cable guy said:


> I ish you not 3” universal flappers were nowhere to be found today. 3 supply houses all out of stock. Had to drive across town and grab a co workers last one. The shop only stocks 2”🙄


how many you want???








3060BP - Korky 3060BP - Korky Universal 3" Flapper


Korky 3060BP - Korky Universal 3" Flapper - The Korky 3 inch Universal Toilet Tank Flapper is adjustable to match your original toilet's performance. It has a universal design and will fit oversized 3 inch flush valves found in newer 1.6 and 1.28 gpf toilets since the year 2005. The exclusive...




www.supplyhouse.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

During the first lockdown we bought the last two 40 shorts from our supply house. Both for jobs we had lined up. Since then we haven’t had much of an issue. But I’m also hardly doing any plumbing. We’re finishing up the rest of our permit jobs and working out of my truck for certain customers, that’s about it.


----------

